# What Bow You shooting for 2008..PICS



## BlackArcher (Jan 1, 2008)

Post Your pics of your Hardware for 2008..


----------



## BowHunter89 (Jan 1, 2008)

You see it in my sig.... Ill get pics tomorrow you posted at bedtime!


----------



## secondseason (Jan 1, 2008)

PSE Mossy Oak X


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Jan 1, 2008)

Same one as '06 & '07, Mathews Switchback - best bow I ever shot!


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Jan 1, 2008)

*dxt*

DXT


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 2, 2008)

07 Hoyt Vulcan


----------



## wack em (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be shooting my 07 Hoyt Vectrix XL, killed three turkeys and seven deer with it in 07 so i see no need for a change in 08.


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Mine*

It will have a 12" stab on it though.......

Ill add a few more pix when i get home.....


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is my rig.


----------



## bowsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well...let's see....that's a 101st Airborne on the left, and a Commander on the right.






The Commander up close:






The 101st Airborne up close:


----------



## Lthomas (Jan 2, 2008)

I am shooting the cotton wood color Bowtech commander... I will post up pics later.


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Here is a another*

Sorry, wife's cam is a baddy..........

The A7 will smokem to.....I may hunt with this thing next year........lol   55 lbs at 278 with a 338 grain arrow.....


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just sold my Hoyt Trykon fittin to have this one though. the new Katera XL


----------



## hansel (Jan 3, 2008)

Same as last season, SBXT for hunting, and a Drenalin for 3-D/spot shooting.


----------



## WildmanSC (Jan 3, 2008)

*'07 Vectrix XL*

Mine will be an '07 Vectrix XL, RH, 57#@28", 29" draw, Trophy Ridge DropZone rest, will be shooting a Vital Bow Gear Profix single pin sight with a vertical .019" green sight pin, shooting with a  string loop, string and cable set by reylamb, and a Scott Mongoose release.  I'm shooting 29" Beman ICS Hunter arrows with 100 gr points, and I'm getting a speed of 277 fps with a KE of 59.14 ft-lbs.

I'll post pics later after I receive the Vital Bow Gear sight and get it installed.

Bill


----------



## puredrenalin (Jan 3, 2008)

Shootin hunter class, sold my open rig back in Oct, so Im still deciding what I wanna shoot for ASA, so for now its the Dren, the only thing Im going to do is back it down, and shoot CXL's out of it.


----------



## JC280 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hmmmm what will it be?*

???


----------



## bowsmith (Jan 3, 2008)

JC280 said:


> ???



Do I get a guess?


----------



## JC280 (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't blow my cover yet!


----------



## WildmanSC (Jan 3, 2008)

*Vital Bow Gear Pro Slide Sight*



WildmanSC said:


> Mine will be an '07 Vectrix XL, RH, 57#@28", 29" draw, Trophy Ridge DropZone rest, will be shooting a Vital Bow Gear Pro Slide single pin sight with a vertical .019" green sight pin, shooting with a  string loop, string and cable set by reylamb, and a Scott Mongoose release.  I'm shooting 29" Beman ICS Hunter 500 arrows with 100 gr points, and I'm getting a speed of 277 fps with a KE of 59.14 ft-lbs.
> 
> I'll post pics later after I receive the Vital Bow Gear sight and get it installed.
> 
> Bill



Hmmmm, let's change that sight from a Vital Bow Gear Profix to a Vital Bow Gear Pro Slide.

Bill


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 4, 2008)

JC280 said:


> Don't blow my cover yet!



Speak up Caldwell..inquiring minds want to know

I'll be shooting the Orange Mojo until the Green MoneyMaker gets here.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 4, 2008)

bowsmith said:


> Do I get a guess?



No, I get to guess first!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JC280 (Jan 4, 2008)

Taylor Co. said:


> Speak up Caldwell..inquiring minds want to know
> 
> I'll be shooting the Orange Mojo until the Green MoneyMaker gets here.





My crystal ball is a little hazzy at the moment. Wait............I think I see it!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 4, 2008)

dont shoot tourneys, but here goes, all of them from the tree

first year since 93 that I didnt draw blood

07 Hoyt Vectrix
Tiger Tuff drop
Tru Glo single pin
limbsaver stabilizer
Gold Tips
Turbo Nocks
Either Rage 2 blades, Crimsons or Montecs


----------



## hunter nathan (Jan 4, 2008)

im shootin a buck masters hyper-teck


----------



## reylamb (Jan 4, 2008)

Jim........psssssttt.......that is the Vectrix not the Vulcan!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 4, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Jim........psssssttt.......that is the Vectrix not the Vulcan!!!!!!!!!!!



lol oops...not sure what your talking about


----------



## reylamb (Jan 4, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> lol oops...not sure what your talking about



I gotta get me some of them mod buttons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 4, 2008)

Elite Synergy
30" 70# 320fps
Drop Zone
Easton Lightspeed 340's (1) pink Victory VForce
S-Coil
CJ Dead nuts
Scott Sabertooth release


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 4, 2008)

Bowtech Tribute, and a Bowtech Allegiance.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg Tench said:


> Bowtech Tribute, and a Bowtech Allegiance.                                                                                       View attachment 105119


Dude, tell your wife she oughta let you hang some of your trophies on the main floor of the house!


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 4, 2008)

doeslayr said:


> Dude, tell your wife she oughta let you hang some of your trophies on the main floor of the house!



It wont work !!! She said The basements mine.


----------



## bladerunner55 (Jan 5, 2008)

2007 BladeRunner Iso Force.
Shootin about 309 with biscuit.
Going to trophy ridge drop away and sigths next year.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 5, 2008)

currently shootin an Oneida screaming eagle an I really like it  but its a lil loud an I want something a bit faster so I am hoping to get a Matthews switchback or a high country or maybe a hoyt  i guess ill see what pops up  ........


----------



## whitworth (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm shooting the PSE bow, that I bought new in 2006, and that they don't make anymore.  
My backup bow is a twelve year old PSE bow, that shoots a lot slower, that's not made anymore. 

I'm practicing my Ebenezer Scrooge act, where I'm getting ready to avoid those sales taxes on those $1500 bows, when the new Fairtax comes in.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 6, 2008)

Mathews Apex.  Work in progress:


----------



## bowtie (Jan 7, 2008)

06 hoyt protec inferno


----------



## tattooed archer (Jan 7, 2008)

08 drenlin LD murdered out in all black .


----------



## quackwacker (Jan 7, 2008)

06 Bowtech Constitution Chrome Blue

Swords Site


----------



## BlackArcher (Jan 9, 2008)

*What is the Color of PAIN?*

Black and Blue....Mathews C4 2008...


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 9, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> Black and Blue....Mathews C4 2008...



I like that....what is the color of pain

Black and Blue


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 10, 2008)

here's mine, I'm going to try to kill some foam with it this year.

07 Martin Bengal, 70 lbs 29"
Beman ICS hunters
Tru Glo 5 pin extreme
QAD Ultra Rest
NAP blackjack Stabilizer
Alpine Soft Loc 7 arrow quiver

Yep.....I'm Correct Handed too!


----------



## Alan in GA (Jan 10, 2008)

*2008? the tiny one,,all the way,,*

I'm amazed at it's performance,,and it fits where other bows won't go.


----------



## dusty80 (Jan 14, 2008)

Drenalin 67# 306 fps
Viper Quikset Sight
Shaffer rest
Stealth Stabilizer
Mathews T3 quiver
Victory Arrows
Spitfire broadheads
Scott release


----------



## Spuradic (Jan 15, 2008)

Mathews Switchback XT
67#, 28", D-loop, BuckNasty String/Cable,
STS, Viper Sight w/light, QAD Ultra-Rest Pro HD,
Doinker A-Bomb, GT XT Hunter 5575 w/blazers,
100gr G5 Montecs, Mathews Arrow web quiver,
Scott little goose release






[/IMG]


----------



## Lthomas (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is my New 3d rig for the 08 season..


----------



## bowonly02 (Jan 17, 2008)

mathews fx 2
ics camohunters
qad dropaway
limbsavers stablizer
crobra 3 pins
100grn muzzy 3blabe


----------



## GaBear (Jan 17, 2008)

*Ross What Else*

Here's what I'll be shooting this year. Just Have to figure out which one to shoot.



1st-Ross Cardiac
2nd-Ross 337 Comp
3rd-Ross 337 Camo
All Have Viper Sites, Super Stix Stabilizers, Super Peeps, Trophy Taker Rests, And Sims 2000 Enhancers


----------



## reylamb (Jan 17, 2008)

Lthomas said:


> Here is my New 3d rig for the 08 season..



I finally saw that color in person at the ATA show.......and man is it sweet looking.  My problem is I would set it down somewhere and loose it..........


----------



## Big Kuntry (Jan 30, 2008)

*This is Benjamin O. Davis Sr.  I call him Ben.*

This is one of the best bows I have shot. I've had a few. I just sent back a Matthew Drenaline. I loved it, but has some issue with it. Anyway, I love my new set-up.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 30, 2008)

Big Kuntry said:


> This is one of the best bows I have shot. I've had a few. I just sent back a Matthew Drenaline. I loved it, but has some issue with it. Anyway, I love my new set-up.



MAX-4... simply beautiful!


----------



## Chiller (Jan 30, 2008)

Lthomas said:


> Here is my New 3d rig for the 08 season..



Are you ready to sell it yet?!?


----------



## Big Kuntry (Jan 30, 2008)

Nope!


----------



## BlackArcher (Jan 30, 2008)

*Brentwood TN...*



Big Kuntry said:


> Nope!



Nice place ...Spent some time in nashville....Missing it...
There used to be a bowshop on Nolensville Rd.
"Chance's Archery"...is it still there.


----------



## Lthomas (Jan 30, 2008)

Sweet bow Big Kuntry.. That will be my hunting bow for this year if all goes well.


----------



## Big Kuntry (Jan 31, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> Nice place ...Spent some time in nashville....Missing it...
> There used to be a bowshop on Nolensville Rd.
> "Chance's Archery"...is it still there.


Nah man, It's not there anymore, but there is one near me that is ok.  Heck, to be honest..I drive about 2 hours to Madisonville, Ky to have my bow worked on-even for the slightest issue/s. If you're ever near Clarksville, Tn and or Hopskinville, Ky, go check at On Target in Madisonville and tell Daniel that Napoleon sent you. He's a wiz. i'm see is I can shoot for Daniel. The shop I was shooting for shut down and I lost a possible endorsement for bowtech as well. Anyway, We have a strong shooting community around here/area. Call me next time you're coming in and if you need a place to stay you can stay at my lodge (home).


----------



## Big Kuntry (Jan 31, 2008)

Lthomas said:


> Sweet bow Big Kuntry.. That will be my hunting bow for this year if all goes well.


 Dude, you will love it. It's super quite, and smooth. once you get used to the draw you will not even feel it. I love mine. GO BOWTECH


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Feb 1, 2008)

Hopefully Superman will be flyin high


----------



## BlackArcher (Feb 1, 2008)

*Love the Upgrade....*



007peacock said:


> Hopefully Superman will be flyin high




Bow and Avatar....Where u b....No c u @ Fl...

Holla..


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 1, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> Bow and Avatar....Where u b....No c u @ Fl...
> 
> Holla..



Hi  Ez, superman had the little man this weekend, you know, his priorities were not archery this time!! I had planned to come for a month, and had to change my plans just last night, oh well, there is always Illinois and Kentucky!!!


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Feb 1, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> Bow and Avatar....Where u b....No c u @ Fl...
> 
> Holla..



Like Alligood said, I got the little man, we're havin a blast.

Ya'll shoot'em up and make me proud.


----------



## cpowel10 (Feb 27, 2008)

cpowel10 said:


> here's mine, I'm going to try to kill some foam with it this year.
> 
> 07 Martin Bengal, 70 lbs 29"
> Beman ICS hunters
> ...



There's a new kid in town now 
Martin Firecat


----------



## Michael Lee (Feb 27, 2008)

Pearson TX-4 coming soon...........


----------



## puredrenalin (Mar 3, 2008)

That Pearson looks awesome....a screamer too!! Post a pic of it when ya get it brother!!


----------



## Deerhead (Mar 3, 2008)

My Setup is:
Bowtech Allegiance 
Viper Sight
Trophy Taker Drop away rest
and an *STS*


----------



## KKirk (Mar 5, 2008)

82nd 60# 28dl
C. E. Maxima Hunter 350 arrows
Limbdriver
HHA DS-XL5519
Alpine Soft-Loc 5 arrow quiver
Vibracheck Icon Stabilizer


----------



## bowtie (Mar 7, 2008)

got a few...07 pro elite,08 dren ld,08 dxt


----------



## whitworth (Mar 9, 2008)

*I'm still shooting my discontinued, less expensive, PSE bow,*

that is two years old, bought new, and shot good this week in practice.  It has good accuracy with this old carcass. 

The money is staying in the wallet with the moths and the cob-webs.


----------



## Duck (Mar 15, 2008)

07 Pearson Z-32


----------



## mudawg (Mar 16, 2008)

Im gettin this next weekend from Sturgis3030 on here! Great guy might I add!


----------



## DBRASCO (Mar 18, 2008)

08 Elite GTO 26.5" 304fps Crackers strings


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 18, 2008)

DBRASCO said:


> 08 Elite GTO 26.5" 304fps Crackers strings



It just don't get no more beautiful than that


----------



## gottabowhunt (Mar 19, 2008)

Mathews Drenalin, Mathews Rest, Mathew Quiver, Sword custom sight, 340 full metal jackets tipped with Uncle Ted's Magnus Stingers!!!


----------



## JBax26 (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't have pics but here goes..
07' Hoyt Vectix
QAD Drop away
Pro Hunter Sight
Beman Arrows w/ 90gr Muzzy's 
29" Draw


----------



## schleylures (Mar 20, 2008)

Real bows have no wheels, just wood made by hand.


----------



## mat280 (Mar 30, 2008)

*My Rig for 08*

Undecided on where I'm hunting this year but, It will be somewhere north of the Ohio River


----------



## cpowel10 (Mar 30, 2008)

mat280 said:


> Undecided on where I'm hunting this year but, It will be somewhere north of the Ohio River



Great looking bow


----------



## Craig Knight (Mar 30, 2008)

no pics but a 2008 Martin Cheetah for me this year


----------



## kcausey (Mar 30, 2008)

Darton Tempest Extreme
29 1/4" @ 71lbs 420 grains of easton excel 340's.  2 Blade rage, Blazers all day.  Shakey Hunter. TruGlo Britesite Extreme. (took the Extreme sight off)  282fps.


----------



## jdomacon (Mar 30, 2008)

Camera is down but i am shooting a Mathews Legacy 28 inch draw, 70 lbs with Carbon Express maxima arrows(The best Arrows in my opinoin). Its a screamer!!


----------



## DURAMAXLT (Mar 30, 2008)

PSE X-Force Dream Season


----------

